# Toto Is On Her Way With Bronwyne!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bronwyne, and her hubby, just picked up sweet little Toto. 

She's the one out of Orange County Shelter, with the very large tumor/growth.
It does appear, now, to be back to our original thoughts, of mammary tumor.

Bronwyne is taking her to the vet, at 8AM, tomorrow morning, for a consult.
Then to the groomers (she's terribly matted, and must be groomed before surgery, as she can't be bathed for two weeks afterwards)

I miss the little stinker already. What a good girl. She's a happy camper, that's for sure. 

The story with her rescue, also involved several people, along with change of plans (with another foster), as she had, I think Maggie,
at the time. I'm confused. But hey, somehow, we pulled it off with these three dogs (now five, with puppies), all within a matter of days.

Good job Edie. I know you were on the phone making arrangements for a couple days, only to have them change, and do it all over again.

We love you, Auntie Edie. :grouphug: 

So here's little Toto. A pic of her, and I, just before Bronwyne arrived. Edie, and I, will definately keep you updated, on this girl.

[attachment=54828:Totodeb2.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweet little girl. :wub: I'm praying that it's not a mammory tumor. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


BTW: how is Coby doing?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 beautiful girls.
xoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how fantastic is that? What a precious girl :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 9 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802987


> BTW: how is Coby doing?[/B]



Awwww, little Coby ~ :wub: 

He's doing great, as far as attitude. He has no idea what's going on, and livin' the life.
Gosh he's fun, and full of life, himself.

His breathing is a bit worse. I have an appointment for him on Saturday, so we'll see what they say.

We do know his days are numbered, but it still kicks my ass. He's so full of love, and life. Good heavens,
he will get "pissy" with the other dogs, if they are eating kibble, while he wants some. Doesn't work very well,
but does scare Frankie away. :HistericalSmiley: 

He's a good, loving, boy. Thank you so much for thinking of him. 

Deb and Gang


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2009, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803016


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 9 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802987





> BTW: how is Coby doing?[/B]



Awwww, little Coby ~ :wub: 

He's doing great, as far as attitude. He has no idea what's going on, and livin' the life.
Gosh he's fun, and full of life, himself.

His breathing is a bit worse. I have an appointment for him on Saturday, so we'll see what they say.

We do know his days are numbered, but it still kicks my ass. He's so full of love, and life. Good heavens,
he will get "pissy" with the other dogs, if they are eating kibble, while he wants some. Doesn't work very well,
but does scare Frankie away. :HistericalSmiley: 

He's a good, loving, boy. Thank you so much for thinking of him. 

Deb and Gang
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you Deb, i'm glad to hear that he gets pissy and has an attitude. He sounds like a little sweetheart.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802980


> Bronwyne, and her hubby, just picked up sweet little Toto.
> 
> She's the one out of Orange County Shelter, with the very large tumor/growth.
> It does appear, now, to be back to our original thoughts, of mammary tumor.
> ...


 I am saving this pic of you and this pretty girl. Thanks for getting her out Deb. You are the best and we couldnt do all of this with out you. Hugs, Edie


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:ThankYou: Thank you first for showing Toto's sweet little face and second for being there for her and all the other little rescues. rayer: Prayers coming for you and especially for little Toto that she has a complete cure and have no more health issues.


Lucy


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just an update on this sweet girl. She was taken to the vet today and he thinks the Growth?? is a hernia and is very concerned about it. She will have surgery tomorrow morning to repair the hernia and do a spay. Keep her in your thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor baby girl, so much to go through. She is definitely in my prayers. I hope the surgery is quick and with without complications and that she heals as quickly and painlessly as possible!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your face lights up whenever you hold one of these babies. Your deep love comes out in any picture. 

:ThankYou:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Toto got to the vet. Sending thoughts and prayers for a good outcome and a quick recovery. Thank you ladies for all you do.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Praying Toto's surgery goes well tomorrow! rayer: What a precious girl!! :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hope that Toto does well with her surgery. Please let us know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I thought my life would be so exciting with 4 dogs.....but next to your life....we're boring....
we're all fine and loving every minute....wait, maybe that's a good thing!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be praying for little Toto for a painless surgery and complete recovery. Thanks to all for all you are doing. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, she is so adorable! I sure hope all will be OK for this little girl. You are so amazing!!


----------

